# Sometimes you just connect with a car....



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Saw this in a flyer Ford sent me. Normally, Ford's don't impress me much, but the new blue and white Ford GT just connected with me. I think cause it reminds me of my favourite Hot Wheels car I had when I was a kid. Mad, this car just looks sweet to me:


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

O-ho, first the U2 iPod, now a GT40. This is gonna be one heck of a pledge drive  

It does look like a hotwheel car - ahhh - memories of bright orange track and embedding 4 cm chunks of metal, rubber and plastic into the playroom wall......


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

In my opinion Ford only ever built two real sports cars

GT40 and the Cobra

the rest were not sports cars to me... muscle cars yes, but never sports cars.

The muscle cars could go like stink in a straight line but were never known for their handling or stopping capabilities. I'm talking the days of drum brakes... no ABS to be seen.

I bought a brand new Fiat 124 Spyder in '76... 1800cc dual cam, Webber carb, discs all the way around, Momo wheels and fat, low profile Pirrelli tires. Nice car! 

My girlfriend at the time put it sideways one night on a lonely road in Alberta...she was doing well over 60 mph at the time ...two quick flicks of the wheel and she was back in a straight line like it never happened. That's handling.


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

While the GT is nice, I think their redesign of the Mustang is incredible. They took the best of all the previous models, and then added some year 2000 style...










My favourite Mustang's were the ones from the early 70's, but this new one, it looks hot...


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

When it comes to Sport Cars there`s only one.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

> When it comes to Sport Cars there`s only one.


You are right, but you forgot to mention them!

F E R R A R I

Accept no substitutes.


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Pffft, cars are so _done_!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

> F E R R A R I


*HAHAHAHAHA*

who the hell are they anyway?

ze German car is ze superior machine


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

Check out these pictures of the 2005 Saleen Mustang S281:


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Oooooh the Fiat Spyder is a classic. The Italians make mighty fine sports cars..... with amazing handling. No straight roads in sight.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

EhMax, you may also enjoy the Ford Shelby GR-1 Concept.

James


----------

